# A Blue Bird



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
This morning I was taking pictures of the birds at my house and couldn't resist taking these pictures of one of the Blue birds that comes to my house. I love it when I take their pictures because many of them will look at me and pose. They are very pretty and have the most beautiful blue color and I'm not crazy about blue, but this blue I love. Well! anyway here are the pictures.

I love this picture


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He knows he is handsome, you can tell from the way he poses for the pics.
He has gorgeous colors, love that blue too.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, being a Dallas Cowboy fan, I LOVE blue..........that is a pretty little bird and he DOES seem to know that he's a real looker.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, those are great pictures of a beautiful little guy. We have many in our yard - probably because we have houses - and they are one of my favorites. Yesterday, I saw a male and female eating from our crow bowl and was amazed. I have never seen them do that before. It is amazing the number of birds that like soaked dog food. The mockers hit the bowl first, then blue jays then our ornery old woodpecker plus others.

And, of course, I am partial to blue - CAROLINA BLUE, that is!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Mary Ann what a beautiful blue bird. Funny how they just seem to sit there almost like saying " Go ahead get a picture for yourself " About 4 years ago in the winter I got around 14 blie birds that visited my feeder and unfrozen bird bath water. They stayed here for around 2 weeks and since then never seen them after that. They were so delightful. I am the only one to heat bird bath water in the winter in my area and they loved it

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you and your welcome.

He's is beautiful and not afraid of the camera. Would you believe that the Blue Bird is the NYS bird, and you don't see many. Have seen a few up there and was lucky to see them when they would come and sit on my window sill. I laugh though because I have seen more down here in my yard in NC than in NY. The state is trying to get them back there, they have been putting up Blue Bird Houses throughout the state. 

Maggie, Yes, there are so many birds who love to eat dog and cat food. Have the Starlings found the food yet? They love dog or cat food. I'm really enjoying it down because I get so many different kinds of birds in my yard, more than I had in NY.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lucky North Carolinians,

This morning I was admiring a tiny little cutie that had the brilliant colors of grey and brown. : I think that by the time God got to CA. he ran out of paint. So that is the famous blue bird! What a beauty, and certainly worthy of all the hoop-la.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Isn't he a BEAUTY!! Gorgeous example of the species...

Having lived in many states, I've seen many different kinds/colors of birds! Quite fascinating!

Color BLUE is my favorite... (sorry, not fond of Dallas Cowboys, though, Renee  )

Now, Feather, I know CA has lovely birds...maybe OUTSIDE the cities???


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Feather and Shi. 

Feather, You have some pretty colored birds where you are. I wish I could send some of ours. 

Shi, They are beautiful and how they stand out. It's easy to spot them from a distance. When I see birds in my yard I love taking pictures. I have a mocking that sits on the bushes in front of my house and everytime I take a picture of him he will look right at me. I'm being to think I have wild birds who love to have there pictures taken .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

Those are such great pictures of a little cutie pie bird.  

Thank you SO much for sharing.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, Thank you and your welcome. I thought everyone might enjoying seeing a Blue Bird. They were gone for a month or two and just come back about two weeks ago, now I will get to enjoy until Nov-Dec.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful visitor I'm jealous, we don't get those beauties here in Jersey I'll guess I'll have to admire them from afar with your lovely pictures


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Pete. They are so small, around the size of sparrow maybe a little bigger. It would be nice if they were in every state. It's funny because when we moved from NY I figured I would never see a Blue Bird again and I was so happy to see that there are Blue Birds here in NC.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous photos! No mistaking what kind of bird that it.  Thanks for sharing! The only blue bird we have is the stellar jay - when the sunlight hits them, the color is neon bright!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

TerriB, Thank you and your welcome. I have pictures of different birds that came in my yard. I really love taking pictures of birds. I'll have to look up the Stellar Jay up, it sounds like a very pretty bird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Gorgeous photos! No mistaking what kind of bird that it.  Thanks for sharing! The only blue bird we have is the stellar jay - when the sunlight hits them, the color is neon bright!



I think I've seen them before. Aren't they a larger Jay?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*The female Blue Bird*

Hi everyone,
I showed you the pictures of the male Blue Bird. Well, here is a picture of the female I took yesterday. She's not very colorful at all, but is very pretty anyway. I can't wait for them to have babies because they being the babies to my yard and I get watch them teach the babies to eat and drink.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Hi everyone,
> I showed you the pictures of the male Blue Bird. Well, here is a picture of the female I took yesterday. She's not very colorful at all, but is very pretty anyway. I can't wait for them to have babies because they being the babies to my yard and I get watch them teach the babies to eat and drink.



How sweet.........and.....while your watching the "teachings" going on, we'll expect a full spectrum of pictures so we can "watch" too........LOL
My husband told me yesterday that we've got a pair of some kind of little birds that are living in our garage down in the woods. There a broken window in the back and they come in every night to roost/sleep. They've made a nest in a roll of insulation. I'll be watching for babies down there. He says when he goes in the garage at night, they just sit and look and watch him. I haven't been down there yet. I'll try to get some pictures if they are where I can.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryann, thanks for pictures of the female. One of the interesting features of the bluebird are their eyes. To me, they are larger than most birds of their size. They also tend to stay in a family grouping because we often see 5-6 on our deck playing with each other. Ours are continuing to eat the soaked chow. I'm going to put some meal worms out for them today.

Maryann, you asked if the starlings were eating out of the outdoor dish. They don't. Oddly, we don't have many starlings in our yard.

Renee, keep a close eye on that little visitor because it could be a carolina wren. They are small brown birds whose tails stick straight up and they sing beautifully. They are among my favorite birds but I used to dread getting one in to rehab because they are very hard to raise because of their dietary requirements.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> I think I've seen them before. Aren't they a larger Jay?


They do seem larger that the other jays, and boy do they have the jay attitude!!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, I'll try to get a video of them which is better than pictures, but I'll get pictures too. Yes! you'll have to get picture of those birds and the babies if you can. 

Maggie, The eye's do look bigger. My Blue Birds here seem to stay in a group too. I love watching the baby Blue birds, and the cutest thing is when you see the mother on one side and the father on the other side and the babies are sitting in between them. Your outdoor birdies will really love you for putting out those meal worms . I'm suprised you don't have many starlings in your yard especially with you putting out soaked chow, they usually spot that a mile away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

The female is so cute, and does seem to have BIG eyes. I can't wait to see their babies.


Renee,

How exciting to have some "other" avian babies on your property. 


Goody  ...more pictures to come.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, She may not be colorful, but yes she is beautiful. I looking forward to seeing their babies, and I do have my camera is ready .


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryann, I thought you (and others) would be interested in this thread I did a couple of years ago about the adventures of our bluebirds.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10965


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maggie, What a wonderful story about your Blue Birds and a great save too. We have snakes here that come up on my patio, I let them be because I won't kill then either. I know this year I'm going to the baby birds that are in my yard because of my next door neighbors two cats who seem to go after the the birds all the time. I've had many talks with her about her cats, but get nowhere. I guess she just doesn't get it about cats and birds, so I do my best to keep the cats or other critters from going after the birds during day.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Birds seem to love their pictures taken*

Hi everyone,
I was taking more pictures today. The Morning Doves in my yard seem to like their picture taken and don't seem to be afraid of me. I was 5 feet from them taking pictures and they looked at me and continued to eat, so I had to share these pictures of them with everyone. I love this first picture because the one is looking over the other one.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute. I love mourning doves.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got about 30 mourning doves that eat in my yard, but all I have to do is open the door and they scatter to the trees. I'd NEVER be able to get a picture of them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Reti, I love Morning Doves and listening to them first thing in the morning. I also love watching them all trying to get in my bird bath at the same time to take a bath, it's so funny.

Renee, I can open and close the door and they stay right there. They actually will come up to my slidding glass door and look in at us. I think they may not be afraid of me because I'm outside a lot when they eating on the ground because I don't trust my neighbors cats, if the cats see them they will go after morning Doves, so I stay outside until they are done eating.


----------

